# Spyder gear for snowboarding?



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Definitely get rid of it. I'll take it off your hands. I'll give ya $200 for pants and jacket.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm sure it works just fine as long as you don't mind looking like a cunt.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

Lol.
Well then.

I deeply appreciate the $200 offer. Hard pass lol.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I wear Killy jacket and trousers (cheap from an outlet) which isn't as outrageously "skiwear" as Spyder so hopefully #SnowHound thinks I only look like a bit of a pussy!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You'd be chill and hot...and could go fast....Keep the gear!


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You'd be chill and hot...and could go fast....Keep the gear!





BoardieK said:


> I wear Killy jacket and trousers (cheap from an outlet) which isn't as outrageously "skiwear" as Spyder so hopefully
> Snowhound thinks I only look like a bit of a pussy!




:laugh2::laugh2:
Shit cracks me up! I think I'll throw it all on tonight and see how sexy it looks. Might just be the sex appeal I'm going for lmao!

My main concern was being able to have the movement needed when riding since ski gear is closer related to spandex than an over sized T shirt. What's the opinion of those who have used it while boarding? I mean I've got $200 bucks in a $750 gear setup from this place... a guy can't really complain all that much.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought a Descent jacket without realizing it was a "Ski" brand. Works just fine,.. It's actually a really good jacket.

My biggest complaint about it is it's European made,.. meaning it zips on the left like a girls jacket. I checked & double checked,… It *is* a mens jacket, but every time I go to zip it, my brain screams,… *"Girly Coat!!!"* :facepalm3:

So I guess @Snow Hound would actually be fairly accurate in calling me a "Cunt!" :dunno:  :laugh:




So, @Snow Hound,… :finger1:  >


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

In all seriousness one of my closest friends is a skier and has a few bits of Spyder. It seems like decent enough punter kit although you wouldn't want to pay full price as its not what you'd call technical. As for flexible? He skis like a mannequin so I couldn't say.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

I think the best idea here will be to just scrap the pants, get snowboard specific pants and keep the jacket because that shit was free and I don't know anyone who would complain about free new gear and be done with it.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

This guy wears Spyder outerwear when riding and no one makes fun of him:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a spyder bib, it works great. Super warm and dry. I dont give a shit what people think about it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Spyder panz I had were the longest lasting dryest panz I ever used. After 300days still no wear n tear and still dry. Durable as hell. 

IIRC I never even owned any "snowboard specific" panz nor jacket.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

My uniform jacket is Spyder, no idea what model but I've had the same one for 4 seasons and beat the shit out of it. Fit runs on the larger side so it's never given me an issue with mobility. Held up to rain just fine and when we take the spring boxes off the lifts at the end of the season they get rubbed all over the jacket and no signs of wear. 

If it keeps you warm and dry and allows you to move well, who cares? Even better it's essentially free. 

Just don't go rocking one of their white turtle neck mid layers at Apres and you're good.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

there is a variety of ski wear types, some of it is the old 1970's stretch-pant polyester stuff with the bell-bottom lowers that was padded for running gates. If it's like this, I would think it would suck for snowboarding. However, there are different styles of "ski gear" and some of it is very similar to snowboard clothing. 

Post a pic of the actual items you have and we can make a better call on this.

Having said that, I love my 686 Smarty Pants for snowboarding, just wish they had re-enforced knee & seat patches like the old school Quimbola Man pants... other than that, they are perfect for in-bounds riding. They are too bulky far back-country riding, though...


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

deagol said:


> there is a variety of ski wear types, some of it is the old 1970's stretch-pant polyester stuff with the bell-bottom lowers that was padded for running gates. If it's like this, I would think it would suck for snowboarding. However, there are different styles of "ski gear" and some of it is very similar to snowboard clothing.
> 
> Post a pic of the actual items you have and we can make a better call on this.
> 
> Having said that, I love my 686 Smarty Pants for snowboarding, just wish they had re-enforced knee & seat patches like the old school Quimbola Man pants... other than that, they are perfect for in-bounds riding. They are too bulky far back-country riding, though...


I've heard a lot of good things about 686 gear.

Here is the jacket and pants I have currently.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A626P64/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A67UP9C/ref=twister_B01DEFYBFC?th=1


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Andrew Koranda said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about 686 gear.
> 
> Here is the jacket and pants I have currently.
> 
> ...



Your gear is perfectly fine for snowboarding and will outperform /outlast a bunch of lower quality stuff, including fashion products (like 686) which are made for looks rather than functionality or durability.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

Free stickers to the first person who knows the name of the cancelled Spyder snowboard division from "back in the day".

You've got till Monday.


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

Argo said:


> I have a spyder bib, it works great. Super warm and dry. I dont give a shit what people think about it.





neni said:


> The Spyder panz I had were the longest lasting dryest panz I ever used. After 300days still no wear n tear and still dry. Durable as hell.
> 
> IIRC I never even owned any "snowboard specific" panz nor jacket.





SGboarder said:


> Your gear is perfectly fine for snowboarding and will outperform /outlast a bunch of lower quality stuff, including fashion products (like 686) which are made for looks rather than functionality or durability.



For those of you who have actually rode with Spyder gear (pants specifically), did you notice any limitations in movement or stretching the material when it came to riding?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Free stickers to the first person who knows the name of the cancelled Spyder snowboard division from "back in the day".
> 
> You've got till Monday.


I believe the Spyder snowboard division was called "Look like a skier".

Actually the new snowboard division was launched in 2004/2005 under the brand names Section and Legion.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Andrew Koranda said:


> For those of you who have actually rode with Spyder gear (pants specifically), did you notice any limitations in movement or stretching the material when it came to riding?


It depends on entirely on which model of pants you're looking at. Some are stretchy some are not. Some are baggy some are not.
The ones that you linked to will be fine.

And yes, I have actually ridden Spyder gear.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

ctoma said:


> I believe the Spyder snowboard division was called "Look like a skier".
> 
> Actually the new snowboard division was launched in 2004/2005 under the brand names Section and Legion.


Haha, no the one before that. Mid 90's.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Your gear is perfectly fine for snowboarding and will outperform /outlast a bunch of lower quality stuff, including fashion products (like 686) which are made for looks rather than functionality or durability.



Hmm, aside from a frayed zipper liner on one of the armpit vents of a jacket, I have had zero issues with 686 durability.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Haha, no the one before that. Mid 90's.


david jacobs :dunno:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Haha, no the one before that. Mid 90's.


HIV or AIDS if I recall correctly


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Andrew Koranda said:


> What's everyone's take on using Spyder gear for snowboarding? I realize it's a ski company.


I don't care. Who would really care? Just wear whatever you want. Some people won't be able to help but point it out and joke about tho.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Andrew Koranda said:


> For those of you who have actually rode with Spyder gear (pants specifically), did you notice any limitations in movement or stretching the material when it came to riding?


Well... I was a S size gal in a L size pant (sales prizes)... so: no, but that won't help you


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

freshy said:


> I don't care. Who would really care? Just wear whatever you want. Some people won't be able to help but point it out and joke about tho.


Yes. But some people need validation.


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> It depends on entirely on which model of pants you're looking at. Some are stretchy some are not. Some are baggy some are not.
> The ones that you linked to will be fine.
> 
> And yes, I have actually ridden Spyder gear.





freshy said:


> I don't care. Who would really care? Just wear whatever you want. Some people won't be able to help but point it out and joke about tho.





F1EA said:


> Yes. But some people need validation.


I mean, nothing is necessarily a "wrong or bad" answer, but yeah, some of these answers haven't been very helpful lol. However, I went to a buddies today and we were talking about whether or the not the Spyder pants would be worth a shit or not... Going further into it more, there is not shit for storage space. That's a big one for me. I'm just going to return the Spyder pants, keep the jacket, and get some snowboard pants with better storage.

SGboarder - the reason I put actually underlined is some of the feedback I've gotten was from people who didn't have much more than "Spyders gay as faquk... which isn't exactly helpful in the grand scheme of things lol. Sure, Spyder gear is ski gear, ski gear on a snowboarder looks stupid, ight, got it. Now is it worth a shit to actually ride in lol, not many had much to say on that front.


----------



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

I don?t know about the US but in Europe even on Skiiers the Spyder styling looks a bit iffy to me. But that?s just personal taste, it?s none of anyone else?s business what you wear. That said it definitely conjours up images of the whole family in maching Spyder gear with precocious kids bragging in the lift that they ?did a black run? today, haha. The expensive gear but no idea types


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

Paul Lower said:


> I don?t know about the US but in Europe even on Skiiers the Spyder styling looks a bit iffy to me. But that?s just personal taste, it?s none of anyone else?s business what you wear. That said it definitely conjours up images of the whole family in maching Spyder gear with precocious kids bragging in the lift that they ?did a black run? today, haha. The expensive gear but no idea types


Yeah, I wouldn't have any Spyder gear if I hadn't gotten it so cheap! Heck, the jacket was originally $450 MSRP but I found it in an Amazon Warehouse Deals *open pkg but new* for $181 + tax. They sent me the wrong jacket and color according to the listing so I called and asked what the deal was and they turned around and said we don't know what happened, keep the jacket, here's all your money back, ta. :surprise:

I could definitely see it if a bunch of snobby rich bitches all rockin' Spyder and the image that portrays. I guess I don't look that far into it and just look for what works and is comfortable. I could give two shits less otherwise. The jacket is comfy as fuck and feels good wearing it and that's I think is what should matter most lol.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Andrew Koranda said:


> I could definitely see it if a bunch of snobby rich bitches all rockin' Spyder and the image that portrays. I guess I don't look that far into it and just look for what works and is comfortable. I could give two shits less otherwise. The jacket is comfy as fuck and feels good wearing it and that's I think is what should matter most lol.


pretty much. if you're warm and dry and have enough pockets to suit your needs, don't stress too much. The only thing that really makes me scoff at outerwear is when its some burly designer parka with a fur brim and no powder protection etc etc. i.e. the guy who has no idea what he's doing while wearing his $1100 canada goose jacket with frozen fur and snow up his back


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> pretty much. if you're warm and dry and have enough pockets to suit your needs, don't stress too much. The only thing that really makes me scoff at outerwear is when its some burly designer parka with a fur brim and no powder protection etc etc. i.e. the guy who has no idea what he's doing while wearing his $1100 canada goose jacket with frozen fur and snow up his back


:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:
I rocked $200 jacket and pants (snowmobile gear) for my first season because I didn't know if I was even going to like it or not! This is my second season and now having the love of board sports, naturally I picked up snowboarding. Now I'm looking to upgrade the gear because I found plenty of annoying flaws in my last years equipment.

I could give two fucks less about who made it as long as it's a quality product and does what I need it to do. Typically though I've learned in life, you get what you pay for.... If you buy a $100 motorcycle, you have a $100 motorcycle, not a "good deal". *Typically*

No one likes the decked out guy that acts like a tool or dumbass. That's with any sport I guess. They all have those types of people.


----------

